# Persichetti Piano Sonatas



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been listening to Persichetti's piano sonatas--a recording by Geoffrey Burleson. This post is particularly addressed to TC member HPowders, who mentioned these sonatas as being favorites of his a few years ago. (I do not know how else to get this post to him.) I've been really enjoying them, and wondered what the attraction was to Herr Powders. These sonatas are quite contrapuntal, and given the appeal of Bach's keyboard works to M. Powders's, I wondered if this particular aspect of the Persichetti sonatas was something that attracted him to these works.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

When I was an undergraduate Vincent Persichetti came to our school to participate in a contemporary music festival.

At a lecture he asked for three random notes from the audience. He then improvised a piece for piano based on those three notes.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> When I was an undergraduate Vincent Persichetti came to our school to participate in a contemporary music festival.
> 
> At a lecture he asked for three random notes from the audience. He then improvised a piece for piano based on those three notes.


That must have been interesting. I've always wanted to hear a live improvisation, but have never managed to do so.


----------

